# Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Not fuentes finest



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Seems very young, could use some aging! Taste of roasted nuts and leather, but very raw.....

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Double Chateau Fuente (Sun Grown) Cigar Review - Not fuentes finest


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think this is one of Fuentes finest but is not a cigar to be smoked ROTT...it needs proper rest in your humidors to get every nuance of what this has to offer. About 6 months to a year is what the Dr. orders for these.


----------

